# Friday Fun who's your Valentine?



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok here goes. Show us the love.....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow had decided she is her own Valentine.










Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Aww Molly and Jake how sweet You should of made a love triangle and included Dudley in the mix sort of like a poo soap opera fling


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Aww Molly and Jake how sweet You should of made a love triangle and included Dudley in the mix sort of like a poo soap opera fling


AH poor Jake has had to share too much lately...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> AH poor Jake has had to share too much lately...


Poor baby Molly loves him


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, it is not up to Donna or Ruth's quality but I have never drawn on a photo before or with the pc mind you. I assure you the love is the same!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ok, it is not up to Donna or Ruth's quality but I have never drawn on a photo before or with the pc mind you. I assure you the love is the same!


I love him!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you, the photo was taken by a guy we bumped into in a dog park, he took it and asked for my email and sent if for free. That has happened to us twice. It turned out he was a radio dj in Ottawa, not a dog photographer, so I think I can post it here without breaking any copyright.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It's cause he is so handsome!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think it is more likely because in both cases I was admiring their huge cameras and mentioned helpfully that Rufus was IMPOSSIBLE to photograph because he moves so fast. I never met a photographer who would not jump to that bait!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


My girls are honoured


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol! that is just how Batman Rolls!!! two girlies! haha


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady wishes a happy Valentines to all her cockapoo pals...but is mad that her mummy forgot her phone at home today so she cant make a fun collage!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby is red
Donna, when your feeling blue
Remember "peek-a-boo"
I love you!! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ruby is red
> Donna, when your feeling blue
> Remember "peek-a-boo"
> I love you!! X


That is the cutest pic!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> That is the cutest pic!


Ah ..... That was her peeping out of her little travel crate on our first journey home - bless her, she probably though what the hell is going on. 
Cute as a button though xx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

First attempt at collage--couldn't figure out how to write in it. So this is titled Bette's valentines, friends and loves.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That YD gets everywhere!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I think Dudley is trying to win over all the ladies today....


I think he would love to be Molly's superhero and save her from spiders and flies, he would love to have a bit of rough and tumble play with Willow, Ruby, Tilly, Poppy (both of them)and any of the other girls that enjoy a bit of that! he would like to try and win over Lady lola, or be a graduate to Mrs (Bette) Robinson....of course he still has a soft spot for Mairi's Molly.....he is sorry as he knows there are many more he has forgotten just at moment, oh Lexi of course, perhaps he could sneak a bit of laser crack with her......


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! Cute Collage Suze! and wow handsome with the rose!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That is the most gorgeous picture EVER 
You should sell it to Hallmark.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Dawn the best valentine pic yet!! Amazing - one for the calendar next year??
Ruby is a litter hussy - she wagged her tail, which means she's up for it!!! X
Even his eyes are seductive and dreamy!! 
Dudley you truly are a dude xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, would love to submit it into a competition somewhere (let me know if you see one), I guess I should have kept it to myself as I think its out there in internet space now! It was the only rose in a mixed bouquet I got (thank you hubby, not even garage flowers) and is a bit battered and only has a stem of about 3 ins now!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ruby is red
> Donna, when your feeling blue
> Remember "peek-a-boo"
> I love you!! X





Tinman said:


> Ah ..... That was her peeping out of her little travel crate on our first journey home - bless her, she probably though what the hell is going on.
> Cute as a button though xx


OMG she is way too cute for words that is a great picture



flowerchild said:


> First attempt at collage--couldn't figure out how to write in it. So this is titled Bette's valentines, friends and loves.


Suze I love it Bette and all her friends and even Yellow Dog



DB1 said:


> Well I think Dudley is trying to win over all the ladies today....
> 
> 
> I think he would love to be Molly's superhero and save her from spiders and flies, he would love to have a bit of rough and tumble play with Willow, Ruby, Tilly, Poppy (both of them)and any of the other girls that enjoy a bit of that! he would like to try and win over Lady lola, or be a graduate to Mrs (Bette) Robinson....of course he still has a soft spot for Mairi's Molly.....he is sorry as he knows there are many more he has forgotten just at moment, oh Lexi of course, perhaps he could sneak a bit of laser crack with her......


He sure knows how to charm the girls with his flower and romantic eyes:love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ruby is red
> Donna, when your feeling blue
> Remember "peek-a-boo"
> I love you!! X


Ruby Ruby You are my funny valentine!!! :love-eyes:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Well I think Dudley is trying to win over all the ladies today....
> 
> 
> I think he would love to be Molly's superhero and save her from spiders and flies, he would love to have a bit of rough and tumble play with Willow, Ruby, Tilly, Poppy (both of them)and any of the other girls that enjoy a bit of that! he would like to try and win over Lady lola, or be a graduate to Mrs (Bette) Robinson....of course he still has a soft spot for Mairi's Molly.....he is sorry as he knows there are many more he has forgotten just at moment, oh Lexi of course, perhaps he could sneak a bit of laser crack with her......


Dudley is beautiful!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow these are the nicest Valentine photos and collages I've ever seen!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> First attempt at collage--couldn't figure out how to write in it. So this is titled Bette's valentines, friends and loves.


Love this!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Dudley you are so dreamy <3

Tilly can't quite decide on one valentine either - is it lovely Dudley, the little lamb at the bottom of her granny's garden or fluffy bunny Hugo, who lives at her Aunty's house?!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette loves Lola and Nina and Dudley and Wilf, Carley and Sami, Willow, Ozzy, Lexi & Beemer, Fergus (he must be big by now) and is mad about Ralph (he's so manly), and more friends. I just made her limit it to whose pictures we had ready.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Thank you, the photo was taken by a guy we bumped into in a dog park, he took it and asked for my email and sent if for free. That has happened to us twice. It turned out he was a radio dj in Ottawa, not a dog photographer, so I think I can post it here without breaking any copyright.


Lovely photo. Do you know what radio station. Just curious as I live in Ottawa.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I just googled it, it was Bob fm. Not sure if he is still there? I impressed the heck out of him when we came upon a huge pile of dog poo and I picked it up. When I told him I try to do that to make up for the times I miss when Rufus goes he was incredulous.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is Molly's Valentine card to her poo friends


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Here is Molly's Valentine card to her poo friends


Ralph will cuddle her to warm her up!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So will I, I'll let her get under our fur throws for human snuggles on the human couches! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is cute as a button. Happy Valentine's day little Molly!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Oh Dudley you are so dreamy <3
> 
> Tilly can't quite decide on one valentine either - is it lovely Dudley, the little lamb at the bottom of her granny's garden or fluffy bunny Hugo, who lives at her Aunty's house?!


Love the collage, I'm sure Dudley would see the bunny as a Valentine's snack!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

The puppy version!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's love for Jake She wants him bad She acts silly for him, sits pretty for him and even wears bows to impress him


----------

